# Mac Plus et disque dur SCSI



## [MGZ]Hero (1 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai récemment ressorti un vieux carton de Mac, dont un SE/30 mais qui a grillé.
J'ai cependant un Mac Plus qui démarre. Dans mon souvenir j'avais avec un disque dur qui marchait très bien, avec un OS dessus et tous mes jeux favoris de ma lointaine enfance. Cependant, à l'époque il marchait avec le SE/30.
Je me suis dit que le disque était mort et j'ai acheté une série de disquettes d'install de System 6.0.8 avec lesquelles j'ai pu me faire une disquette système. Malheureusement je ne retrouve pas les disquettes de mes jeux favoris.
A la recherche de possibilités pour installer de l'abandonware sur un disque que le MacPlus reconnaitrait, je suis tombé sur un crypto-tuto qui m'a fait réfléchir : on y dit qu'il faut absolument un SCSI Terminator sur un périphérique sinon, ça pas marche.
Ca tombe bien, j'en ai un, mais j'ai essayé les deux combinaisons (port du haut/port du bas) et le disque boote mais ne monte pas.
J'ai aussi un petit selecteur sur la gauche qui va de 0 à 6. Est-ce un selecteur de port ?
Tout ceci est fort cryptique, assez difficile de trouver des infos en 2021 sur du matos de 1988 ...
Le disque est un ProDrive 80DC.
Le MacPlus est un modèle à 1mo de RAM.

Et incroyable, mon vieux compte de MacGen marche encore.
Je vais tâcher de mettre une petite photo ...

Merci d'avance,
[MGZ]Hero (un ancien de la MacGameZone)


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Juin 2021)

Le sélecteur, c'est pour choisir le numéro sur le bus SCSI. Le 7 est réservé au Mac, les autres sont libres de 0 à 6, donc 7 périphériques au maximum sur cette version SCSI, si 2 d'entres eux sont sur le même numéro ça marche pas (pour les Mac avec HD interne, comme le SE/30, le HD interne était réglé sur 0 par convention).

Tu es sûre de ton disque externe ?
Si tu peux l'essayer sur un autre Mac ça serait pas mal, pour savoir s'il fonctionne toujours correctement.

Parce que la MacPlus c'est pas une référence en SCSI ;-) c'était les premières implémentations dans un Mac (et même pour le SCSI), et c'est assez buggé, en plus il y a eu plusieurs versions de ROM sur le Plus, plus ou moins corrigé...

Sur un de mes MacPlus, j'ai un disque dur externe qui ne fonctionne que si un deuxième disque est branché sur la chaine, pour te dire... c'est un peu loterie.
Si ton disque fonctionne ailleurs et pas sur ton MacPlus, ça peut venir du disque mais probablement d'un problème de terminaison... regardes s'il y en a une directement sur ton disque externe, si oui, retires la pour voir.
Essaie aussi de placer le bouchon directement sur le câble avant de le bancher sur le disque externe... c'est un peu du pif cette histoire de terminaison, surtout sur un MacPlus.

Si tu peux mettre une version de SCSI Probe (la version 3.4 ne fait que 21Ko), tu pourras scanner le bus et voir si ton disque (au moins la carte électronique) est reconnu (il y a aussi un bouton "Mount" s'il ne veut pas monter au démarrage).


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (2 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le sélecteur, c'est pour choisir le numéro sur le bus SCSI. Le 7 est réservé au Mac, les autres sont libres de 0 à 6, donc 7 périphériques au maximum sur cette version SCSI, si 2 d'entres eux sont sur le même numéro ça marche pas (pour les Mac avec HD interne, comme le SE/30, le HD interne était réglé sur 0 par convention).


Donc je peux mettre n'importe quoi tant que j'ai qu'un seul périphérique finalement.



gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu es sûre de ton disque externe ?
> Si tu peux l'essayer sur un autre Mac ça serait pas mal, pour savoir s'il fonctionne toujours correctement.


Malheureusement le seul autre Mac que j'ai à disposition est ... un autre Mac Plus.
Pour le disque cependant il a l'air de fonctionner. Quand il démarre il allume sa petite diode verte frontale, il fait un bruit normal. Ce que je trouve étrange c'est que la diode s'éteint quand l'OS se lance.
J'ai le disque Utilities aussi, y'a un outil pour tester les périphériques SCSI, mais il ne trouve rien. Cependant, la diode du disque s'allume brièvement à chaque fois qu'il cherche les périphériques. On dirait qu'il y a bien une connexion ...




gpbonneau a dit:


> Parce que la MacPlus c'est pas une référence en SCSI ;-) c'était les premières implémentations dans un Mac (et même pour le SCSI), et c'est assez buggé, en plus il y a eu plusieurs versions de ROM sur le Plus, plus ou moins corrigé...
> 
> Sur un de mes MacPlus, j'ai un disque dur externe qui ne fonctionne que si un deuxième disque est branché sur la chaine, pour te dire... c'est un peu loterie.
> Si ton disque fonctionne ailleurs et pas sur ton MacPlus, ça peut venir du disque mais probablement d'un problème de terminaison... regardes s'il y en a une directement sur ton disque externe, si oui, retires la pour voir.
> ...


Le problème c'est que j'ai aucun moyen de passer des infos au Mac Plus.

Par contre, est-ce qu'il y a de bonnes pratiques avec le SCSI ? Genre est-ce qu'il faut démarrer le disque avant l'ordi, ou l'inverse ? Je me souviens que clairement, c'est pas de l'USB, donc bon si tu le déconnectes tu peux tout redémarrer avant d'espérer quoi que ce soit, mais je sais pas à quel moment il vaut mieux booter le disque. A priori il y a un OS dessus donc en général je l'allume après le Mac au moment ou il cherche l'OS, mais peut-être c'est pas bien.

J'ai un lecteur de DAT aussi (lol), je peux essayer de mettre le terminator là dessus et de lier les deux mais effectivement ça commence à être la pêche aux moules un peu 

Mais bon y'a Dark Castle et Beyond Dark Castle sur le disque !!!

En tout cas merci pour les infos,
[MGZ]Hero


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2021)

En SCSI, toujours démarrer le disque avant l'ordi, et toujours éteindre l'ordi avant d'éteindre et/ou débrancher le disque.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Juin 2021)

Vu qu'il n'y a pas de HD interne dans le Plus, si tu le démarres après c'est pas grave, le système envoie des requêtes sur le bus SCSI au cas où, tant qu'il n'a rien d'autre à se mettre sous la dent (disquette interne, externe).
Pour l'éteindre, là il vaut mieux étendre le Mac d'abord, au moins faire "Eteindre" dans le menu si c'est le disque avec le système en cours ;-) sinon, tu le démontes avant (tu le mets à la corbeille comme une disquette) et tu éteins le disque.

Par contre interdiction de brancher/débrancher Mac ou périphériques sous tension, sinon gros risque de griller le bus sur le Mac.

Le bus SCSI du Plus est vraiment spécial, il y a des disques qui marchent bien (la plupart) mais d'autres pas. La faute à une norme SCSI toute nouvelle à l'époque et une implémentation dans le Plus pas encore mature...

Si tu as l'occasion d'ouvrir le boitier de ton disque externe, regardes s'il y a des terminaisons (résistances en réseaux) sur le disque (derrière la prise SCSI).
Parfois il y en avait sur les disques externes (des disques anciennement prévu en interne)... alors que c'est le rôle du bouchon sur la deuxième prise (ou en fin de chaine).
S'il y en a, retires les (généralement elles sont amovibles) et essaies avec (et sans pourquoi pas) bouchon sur la deuxième prise.

NB : Avec SCSI Probe, si tu peux, tu as la carte du bus et tu verras s'il reconnait le disque plus facilement qu'avec les LED.


----------



## woz86 (3 Juin 2021)

Oui sur le Macintosh Plus avec le SCSI c’est bizarre des fois, n’est-ce pas @gpbonneau ;-)


----------



## Fi91 (3 Juin 2021)

Un Macintosh plus avec un HD interne  

j’en ai un avec Un HD interne et ventilateur
Voici l’intérieur assez spécial
Il a été modifié
Je dois le restaure le HD est HS et je dois changer la nappe scsi


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Juin 2021)

sacré motif à l'époque.
J'avais fait plus simple, le HD n'est pas à l'intérieur mais agrippé derrière comme une sangsue )




Un HD 40Mo 2.5" de PowerBook dans un petit boitier Clipper fixé directement sur la prise SCSI, alimenté par le port floppy.
Et ça marche toujours !





Il me reste aussi des petits boitiers Clipper vide, j'essaierais de mettre un BlueSCSI dedans, même plus besoin de l'alimenter.


----------



## woz86 (4 Juin 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il me reste aussi des petits boitiers Clipper vide, j'essaierais de mettre un BlueSCSI dedans, même plus besoin de l'alimenter.


C’est intéressant cela


----------



## Alexandrie (16 Juin 2021)

Sans avoir l'expérience de GPGabonneau je ne peux que confirmer combien c'est aléatoire démarrer un PLUS sur DD Externe :
le mien a démarré un 7.5 sur ZIP ( en 5 minutes) et n'a jamais accepté un 6.0.3 sur un DD original SC20 ?????


----------



## stansteph54 (28 Avril 2022)

Bonjour
[MGZ]Hero,​
Je viens de récupérer un Mac Plus sans système, pourrais-tu m'aider à me procurer un jeu de disquettes pour le faire fonctionner ? merci beaucoup à toi par avance et merci pour lui ;-)


----------



## Alexandrie (1 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, pardon pour le retard.Je peux vous faire des copies.


----------



## stansteph54 (1 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, aucun soucis pour le retard. Ce serait vraiment super top et me ferais gagner pas mal de temps. 
Comment peut on procéder ? Je peux payer le nécessaire par virement ou Paypal. Merci beaucoup par avance pour lui !


----------



## Alexandrie (3 Mai 2022)

Bonsoir stansteph54 , je vous joint la photo par ici, en conversation je ne peux pas le faire.


----------

